
Industry Leaders Establish Partnership on AI Best Practices - runesoerensen
http://www.partnershiponai.org/2016/09/industry-leaders-establish-partnership-on-ai-best-practices/
======
runesoerensen
TC article: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/28/facebook-amazon-google-
ibm...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/28/facebook-amazon-google-ibm-and-
microsoft-come-together-to-create-historic-partnership-on-ai/)

